# Anima and MBTI



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

How does this work?

For instance, I read that my anima is ESTJ. Anymore info on this theory? How credible is it?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

The anima, or animus is part of your inner unconscious self according to Jung - men have a feminine anima, and women have a masculine animus. It also applies to personality types, which is why yours is the exact opposite of your own type.

Jung on the Anima - Jung: On the Anima
Jung on the Animus - Jung: On The Animus: Part I
Anima and animus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
What are the Anima and Animus?
BBC - h2g2 - Jung's Model of the Psyche - Part Two


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry i don't have time to write much at the moment but I suggest goggling John Beebe. He is the expert on this subject. Beebe hasn't published much on it but it is something he is working on. The information on the net is a bit sparse really.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks skycloud and treebob; I'll read more into it and return with some of my thoughts and questions.

Anything else to add, feel free.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Well think about what attracts you in a male. Characteristics. What is your Ideal mate. That is your animus.


----------

